# Any chance of a Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface?



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it 'physically possible'?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I doubt it, if nothing else the dial and hands on both sides require additional clearance, not to mention the added thickness of the movement in order to drive two dials,


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

At around 10mm it's probably not the thinnest it can be, but I don't really see the point of maybe shaving off 1 mm by giving it thinner and flat crystals. So to answer, yes it is "possible" but it's not a good idea.


----------



## Douglas R. Dechow (Feb 13, 2006)

IGotId said:


> Is it 'physically possible'?


It looks like the mavens at JLC heard your wish:

Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface

It's quite lovely.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Douglas R. Dechow said:


> It looks like the mavens at JLC heard your wish:
> 
> Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface
> 
> It's quite lovely.


Apparently it's 1.7 mm thicker than the standard ultra thin Reversos, which makes it 8.9 mm thick. The current version of the Reverso Duo is 9.5 mm, and the Grande Reverso Duo is 11.3 mm.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Douglas R. Dechow said:


> It looks like the mavens at JLC heard your wish:
> 
> Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface
> 
> It's quite lovely.


They did! It is definitely amazing!



drewmcd24 said:


> Apparently it's 1.7 mm thicker than the standard ultra thin Reversos, which makes it 8.9 mm thick. The current version of the Reverso Duo is 9.5 mm, and the Grande Reverso Duo is 11.3 mm.


Can't wait to see one!


----------



## billbro (Nov 28, 2010)

I wasn't meant to purchase another watch for a while, but the Reverso Ultra Thin Duo - Boutique version, so very nice...

Too bad we don't have any boutique stores in Sydney and need to see pictures of both faces.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

In case you guys haven't see this yet, Hodinkee did a post about the new Reverso UTDF:

Hands-On With The Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface (Live Pics) - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories


----------



## MoscowImp (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks good. I tried on the grande duo at Heathrow this week. Really beautiful watch.


----------



## davidcml (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine say hello


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Beautiful, David. Congrats. I like the regular issue Duo, but the blue boutique edition is the one that's got my heart going.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

IGotId said:


> Is it 'physically possible'?


Mine should be arriving tomorrow! So excited! Pics to follow...


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

IGotId said:


> Mine should be arriving tomorrow! So excited! Pics to follow...


Post pics when you get it! Are you buying from Beverly Hills? Mine should also be hitting any day...I'm pretty high up on the list.


----------



## mps354 (Jul 18, 2011)

would definitely appreciate some pics when you guys get them in. a shot that shows the thickness of the duo vs. the TT 1931 would be incredibly helpful if its not too much trouble...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mps354 said:


> would definitely appreciate some pics when you guys get them in. a shot that shows the thickness of the duo vs. the TT 1931 would be incredibly helpful if its not too much trouble...


The Ultrathin Duo is indeed significantly thicker than the TT 1931, and to me, it feels closer to the Grande Duo in thickness than to the TT 1931, although I don't have the exact dimensions to quantify that.


----------



## mps354 (Jul 18, 2011)

that's my concern...I tried on a silver dial ultra thin this weekend, which I believe is the same thickness as the TT 1931. I also tried on the 976, and found it to be too bulky. from looking online, I know the reverso duo ultra thin is not as thick as the 976, but I think its closer to the 976 than the standard ultra thin.


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Mar 3, 2013)

mps354 said:


> that's my concern...I tried on a silver dial ultra thin this weekend, which I believe is the same thickness as the TT 1931. I also tried on the 976, and found it to be too bulky. from looking online, I know the reverso duo ultra thin is not as thick as the 976, but I think its closer to the 976 than the standard ultra thin.


I'm fairly sure that JLC listed the thickness site before, but it's disappeared. I recall it being 9.2mm, which matches what Hodinkee reported as well (9.18). That makes it closer to the 976 (10.2) than the TT 31 (7.2), but it's also slightly thinner than the Grande Taille, which wore thicker to me than I would prefer, I think in part because it's smaller in area as well. I'm hopeful that spreading that thickness out over a larger case may make the GRUT Duo Face wear more subtly than the Grande Taille.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

JLC site shows the new Duo at 46.8 x 27.4 and 9.1 thick, which is longer and thicker than the tributes. I have a bleu on order, though don't know how long the line is, and am also concerned with the fit for my wrist. The ultra thin tributes are right about at my limit, but hoping (maybe against hope) that the duo can work. Not encouraging is the fact that I know someone who received the duo and returned it because he was not satisfied with it, though I do not know all the specific details. We'll see . . .


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

drhr said:


> JLC site shows the new Duo at 46.8 x 27.4 and 9.1 thick, which is longer and thicker than the tributes. I have a bleu on order, though don't know how long the line is, and am also concerned with the fit for my wrist. The ultra thin tributes are right about at my limit, but hoping (maybe against hope) that the duo can work. Not encouraging is the fact that I know someone who received the duo and returned it because he was not satisfied with it, though I do not know all the specific details. We'll see . . .


The Ultra Thin Duo has the quickset adjust the hour hand on the secondary dial, unlike the Grande Duo which quicksets the primary dial. This is an important distinction, as the secondary dial is the one with the 24 hour indicator, and I prefer to have the dial with the 24 hour indicator be fixed, since I use it to display the time at home, where I need to know if it is day or night there.

So, the Grande Duo has a second time zone functionality that makes sense when you travel a great deal, and want the primary dial to reflect the time at home, and the Ultra Thin Duo has a functionality that makes sense if you stay in one place all the time, but the second time zone you want to track changes regularly.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

mleok said:


> The Ultra Thin Duo has the quickset adjust the hour hand on the secondary dial, unlike the Grande Duo which quicksets the primary dial. This is an important distinction, as the secondary dial is the one with the 24 hour indicator, and I prefer to have the dial with the 24 hour indicator be fixed, since I use it to display the time at home, where I need to know if it is day or night there.
> 
> So, the Grande Duo has a second time zone functionality that makes sense when you travel a great deal, and want the primary dial to reflect the time at home, and the Ultra Thin Duo has a functionality that makes sense if you stay in one place all the time, but the second time zone you want to track changes regularly.


Thx mleok. I have to sheepishly admit, though, I actually have no interest/use for the secondary dial. Just really love the (bleu) dial model and want it to complement the rouge, black and white dial ones I already have (is my lust for reverso's apparent? ). If I do end up with the bleu duo, with my luck, JLC will produce a single dialed ultra thin tribute with just the bleu dial next year. . . . .


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

drhr said:


> Thx mleok. I have to sheepishly admit, though, I actually have no interest/use for the secondary dial. Just really love the (bleu) dial model and want it to complement the rouge, black and white dial ones I already have (is my lust for reverso's apparent? ). If I do end up with the bleu duo, with my luck, JLC will produce a single dialed ultra thin tribute with just the bleu dial next year. . . . .


That's fine, I have to admit that I don't actually travel with the Grande Reverso Duo that much, and I bought it primarily because I liked the idea of being able to flip between the white and black dial depending on what mood I'm in. When you're spending this kind of money on a watch, it's an emotional decision, and you definitely want to pick a watch that you enjoy aesthetically.

The Bleu is indeed a thing of beauty.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

With regards to the thickness of the Ultra Thin Duoface, relative to some of the other Reversos, this is what I dug up:

Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute 1931: 27.5mm X 46mm X 7.2mm
Grande Reverso Ultrathin Duoface: 27.5mm X 46mm X 8.9mm
Reverso Duo: 26mm X 42mm X 9.5mm
Grande Reverso Duo: 29.9mm X 48.5mm X 10.3mm
Grande Reverso 986 Duodate: 32.15mm X 52mm X 11.3mm


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Cabaiguan said:


> Post pics when you get it! Are you buying from Beverly Hills? Mine should also be hitting any day...I'm pretty high up on the list.


 hope yours arrives soon!



mps354 said:


> would definitely appreciate some pics when you guys get them in. a shot that shows the thickness of the duo vs. the TT 1931 would be incredibly helpful if its not too much trouble...


 some pics in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/1st-non-omega-purchase-doesnt-go-expected-896731.html IIRC it's not near as thick the Grande Duo. I don't have a TT1931 to compare it to so I took a pic alongside my Omega AT 2500, hope it helps: [HR][/HR]






[HR][/HR]


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Uh-oh, might be a tad too thick vs my ultra thins (damn!). Just gotta wait and see, I guess . . .


----------



## mps354 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, looks great!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

drhr said:


> Uh-oh, might be a tad too thick vs my ultra thins (damn!). Just gotta wait and see, I guess . . .


I think you'll like it!


mps354 said:


> Thanks for the pics, looks great!


 you're welcome!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

IGotId said:


> I think you'll like it!


Yep, I think so too. Last nite I wandered over to Ben Bridge and strapped the non-boutique gold model on and it's fine. So now, hope my order comes through . . .


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

drhr said:


> Yep, I think so too. Last nite I wandered over to Ben Bridge and strapped the non-boutique gold model on and it's fine. So now, hope my order comes through . . .


 Good to hear! I hope your number comes up soon!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

The Bleu has to be one of the nicest watches I've seen, and definitely my favourite Reverso. The flatter, broader crown and streamlined pusher works so well for me (at least in pics). This has shot right to the top of the 'wanted list'.

Would love to see some more pics, so don't be shy guys!


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

mleok said:


> That's fine, I have to admit that I don't actually travel with the Grande Reverso Duo that much, and I bought it primarily because I liked the idea of being able to flip between the white and black dial depending on what mood I'm in. When you're spending this kind of money on a watch, it's an emotional decision, and you definitely want to pick a watch that you enjoy aesthetically.
> 
> The Bleu is indeed a thing of beauty.


Agree the blue one is really nice. Also,that is a really nice shot that you have taken there. May I know what kind of camera that you used ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Got it! Here are a bunch of gratuitous pics. Bonus for me: because it's a tad longer and more than a tad thicker than the single dialed reverso ultra thins, I was prepared to "settle" for a less likable wrist wear. Quite the opposite, as it wears just as well if not better as far as the fit. Dunno if it's all in my mind or the extra dimensions somehow come together (on my wrist) in a better way. Oh well, who cares, I won't be sending it back . . . .


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

drhr said:


> Got it! Here are a bunch of gratuitous pics. Bonus for me: because it's a tad longer and more than a tad thicker than the single dialed reverso ultra thins, I was prepared to "settle" for a less likable wrist wear. Quite the opposite, as it wears just as well if not better as far as the fit. Dunno if it's all in my mind or the extra dimensions somehow come together (on my wrist) in a better way. Oh well, who cares, I won't be sending it back . . . .


Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

It's quite a bit darker than I was expecting, though still very beautiful. How do you find the colour in person? Are the images deceiving, or is it more of a navy than the press images indicate?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

phunky_monkey said:


> It's quite a bit darker than I was expecting, though still very beautiful. How do you find the colour in person? Are the images deceiving, or is it more of a navy than the press images indicate?


To my eyes, it is more of a navy blue in natural light, with that beautiful lacquer finish. It really is beautiful, but then blue is my favorite color and there aren't many hues that I dislike. In different lighting, it will be lighter, with more "metallic" if that's understandable. Either way, like with the Rouge, it's magnificent!


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

drhr said:


> Got it! Here are a bunch of gratuitous pics. Bonus for me: because it's a tad longer and more than a tad thicker than the single dialed reverso ultra thins, I was prepared to "settle" for a less likable wrist wear. Quite the opposite, as it wears just as well if not better as far as the fit. Dunno if it's all in my mind or the extra dimensions somehow come together (on my wrist) in a better way. Oh well, who cares, I won't be sending it back . . . .


What a gorgeous reverso! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Devray said:


> Agree the blue one is really nice. Also,that is a really nice shot that you have taken there. May I know what kind of camera that you used ?


Sorry, that photo was not taken by me.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

drhr said:


> To my eyes, it is more of a navy blue in natural light, with that beautiful lacquer finish. It really is beautiful, but then blue is my favorite color and there aren't many hues that I dislike. In different lighting, it will be lighter, with more "metallic" if that's understandable. Either way, like with the Rouge, it's magnificent!


No doubt, it's absolutely stunning! I'm glad to hear it also feels a touch more substantial on the wrist as I find the regular 1931 a touch dainty for me, despite how beautiful I think it is. Definitely going to have to check one out when I can :-!


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Gorgeous watch! Congrats! I love Duo Face Reversos. I have a grand GMT that is no longer made and I can say I will have it for a very long time!

Oh and I love the size too! Mine says hello.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

incontrol said:


> Gorgeous watch! Congrats! I love Duo Face Reversos. I have a grand GMT that is no longer made and I can say I will have it for a very long time!
> 
> Oh and I love the size too! Mine says hello.


Thx! Love the offset sub seconds on your model . . .


----------

